# Bad ebay seller-bboykorea382



## shuckymomo (Jan 8, 2005)

If this isn't the forum for it, please move it to appropriate forum. 

Just want to warn the modeling community (mainly cars and military) that this guy still has me stringing along. I paid him in Feburary and have yet to see my kits. I didn't open a resolution until it was too late. I had paid for the cheapest shipping because of finances. So, by the time the kits should have been here, it was too late.

User name: bboykorea382

Last time I buy from Hong Kong...

p.s. Any other huge modeling forums I can post this to??


----------



## Maxwell Smart (Mar 11, 2009)

*Don't Buy From Ebay Seller Bboykorea382*

Have you tried rcgroups.com?


----------



## Maxwell Smart (Mar 11, 2009)

*Don't Buy From Ebay Seller Bboykorea382*

You can search rcuniverse.com as a number of people have posted negative remarks about bboykorea382 there too.


----------



## Maxwell Smart (Mar 11, 2009)

*Avoid Bboykorea382! Avoid! Avoid! Avoid!*

There are numerous forums you can and should post your experiences to. Here are a few:

http://www.rcuniverse.com/

http://www.rcgroups.com/forums/index.php

http://www.rctech.net/forum/chat-lounge/206320-ebay-avoider-bboykorea382.html

http://www.tamiyaclub.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=40914&st=0

http://www.automotiveforums.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=882679&page=2

http://www.hobbyfanatics.com/index.php?showtopic=18615


You might be interested to see how many people have posted similiar experiences to yours on these forums. Bboykorea382 has apparently been scamming people for a long time! He should not be trusted!


----------



## ShadOAB (Apr 29, 2007)

I thought ebay police guys like this...ban them, etc.

Why can he still opperate on that site if he has a shady past/record?


----------



## Maxwell Smart (Mar 11, 2009)

*bboykorea382 suspended from ebay.*

Apparently the notorious *bboykorea382* has had all of his listings removed from ebay. I'm guessing, however, that this is only temporary. He has been suspended once before under the name bboykorea382 back in June of 2008, but it only lasted for 2months. So *this is his second suspension in only 9 months.* If that doesn't raise a red flag amongst potential ebay buyers, I'm not sure what will. The problem is, unless they read these forums, they will never know about his shady past as you so accurately described it. All we can do is spread the word, and hope they heed the many warnings.


----------



## Maxwell Smart (Mar 11, 2009)

*He's back - BEWARE!*

I just thought I'd issue a word of warning. bboykorea382 is back and selling under the new ebay seller name of "happyrobotstore". After being (once again) suspended by ebay, he changed his name and began selling under the new alias less than a month later. (Actually I think it was less than 3 weeks later). He is mostly selling Gundam, and automotive models manufactured by Fujimi and Aoshima. It appears he is no longer selling Tamiya product for some reason. Might Tamiya have dumped him as a dealer?

Anyway, BEWARE OF "HAPPYROBOTSTORE"! He's up to the same old tricks! There are many honest ebay sellers out there who deserve your business and who provide a far better service. This guy is simply not worth my time, and I won't deal with him again. Unfortunately I learned this the hard way. Hopefully this will save you the time and grief of having to go back and forth with this dishonest, deceiptful, and disgraceful person. (Feel free to insert your own expletives).  Haha!

It is rumored that he was suspended by ebay for feedback extortion. That's when the seller issues retaliatory negative feedback against the buyer with the intent of extorting the buyer to remove his/her negative feedback scores, hence the large number of neutral feedback scores. That is why ebay changed the rules, thereby preventing the seller from issuing negative feedback scores against the buyer, and eliminating the practice of feedback extortion.

"bboykorea382" and his deceiptful practices are being discussed on nearly every hobby and modelling forum there is. "Happyrobotstore" has even been discussed on Youtube. 




After reading through numerous forums, it appears or at least its rumored that this bboykorea382/happyrobotstore guy has sold under other aliases in the past to include; idealwarspirit, subarustidude, xxseiyalegend, and bigjohnocean. I can't personally confirm these aliases to be fair, but there were many others who seemed certain about this. I find it interesting to say the least. 

Anyway, make your own decision, but do your own research. Google is a good place to start. I'm just doing my part to warn you, the modelling community. 

Cheers!


----------



## Rcmodel (Jun 14, 2009)

If you guys are wondering why bboykorea382 or happyrobotstore whatever are not selling any Tamiya items......here is the answer, try search for this ebay account: 

rccrsarahdc2009

101% is him, cheap price, single picture, short description, two months old account with high neg. feedback. 
Good luck with his second account....Sarah haha, nice try!!!


----------



## drc35ca (Aug 3, 2009)

BBOYKOREA382 = rccrsarahdc2009

I have 3 kits from him that i paid extra for additional boxing but when i recieved boxes and kit parts were damaged and missing,never did try to replace parts but paypal did return my money and then kicked him off Ebay!

He even sent me a fake tracking number and I caught him doing it !


----------



## Maxwell Smart (Mar 11, 2009)

*rccrsarahdc2009/happyrobotstore suspended by ebay again*

*After only 7 months, rccrsarahdc2009 and happyrobotstore have both been suspended by ebay once again.* As you may recall, he was suspended under the name "bboykorea382" twice within a 9-10 month period in mid 08' to early 09', and many have suspected him of selling under numerous seller names prior to that, all to have been suspended at various times throughout his notorious past.

Obviously this guy will never learn, and it's a shame ebay allows him to continue selling unabated only to scam hundreds, if not more, of unsuspecting buyers. I really hope, though I'm not holding my breath, that ebay will take the necessary steps to either ban him all together, or at the very least prevent him from re-registering his account under yet another alias.

After all, he should not be allowed a clean slate each time, but rather should be made to accept the consequences of his shady past. That way, the buyer can decide whether it's worth taking the chance to bid or not, but at least will realize that he/she is taking a gamble.

My recommendation to all is to stay away from this seller all together. Your support only encourages him to continue cheating and scamming hundreds if not thousands of other buyers.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I am not saying you are right or wrong, but I checked the feedback rating on both, and it is 98.7 each. By those ratings, I would buy from him.


----------



## Maxwell Smart (Mar 11, 2009)

*rccrsarahdc2009/happyrobotstore - Too risky? You decide.*

Actually it's 98.3 for happyrobotstore, which doesn't seem like a big deal, but the feedback ratings don't paint the picture accurately. He has 4.5 stars for shipping and handling, and 4.6 stars for shipping time. (Not very impressive). He has far too many negative and neutral feedback comments to consider him anything but risky, and the number of times he's been suspended by ebay pretty much says it all. Ebay would never do this, but if they indicated on his feedback page that he's been suspended 4 times in the last 18 months, would you still buy from him? If you researched a little further beyond his feedback rating, you might think differently. I made the same mistake, and I'm hoping to save you and others from making that very same mistake. However if you're still willing to take the chance, at least you know before you purchase that it is a gamble. Your decision.



http://www.goofbay.com/ebay_feedbac...By&gfb_submit=&gfb_submit.x=10&gfb_submit.y=9


http://www.goofbay.com/ebay_feedbac...y&gfb_submit=&gfb_submit.x=30&gfb_submit.y=10


http://www.goofbay.com/ebay_feedbac...By&gfb_submit=&gfb_submit.x=82&gfb_submit.y=8
This one will take awhile to load, there are litterally over a thousand results.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Ok, you showed me more info, and I see what you are talking about. I did not know about goofbay, thanks. I see the danger of him now.


----------

